# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.3.8

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.8 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung SGH-I337, LG P659, P655H, Pantech UM175AL and Huawei E176  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.8 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *Samsung SGH-I337* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
- *LG P659* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *LG P655H* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Pantech UM175AL* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *Huawei E176* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Added new Core ID (207210E1) for MSM8930 CPU.**Added new Core ID (220700E1) for MSM6800 CPU.**All pinouts and repair procedures are described in software manuals ("Help" button in software).*   
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

